# Can CPT codes 49590 and 49560 be billed together?



## asasands (May 29, 2012)

They do not edit out on the CCI edits but the edit from the insurance company is saying it is a MUE edit.  I can't find that.  Can I bill with a 59 modifier?

Thanks

Stacey


----------



## Lujanwj (May 30, 2012)

I'd code for both ONLY if I can show separate and distinct repairs with mod -59.  If one large repair, I'd only code 49560.  

Remember, not everything has an edit because CMS is relying on coders understanding NCCI coding guidelines. Your question can fall under the "incident to" or modifier -59 rules depending on dictation.


----------

